# 2 Kickstarter Aquariums



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

Thoughts?

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1479289656/quariumtables?ref=category

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rowiyo/lumatank-the-worlds-first-edge-lit-tank?ref=category


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I saw the first one a few days ago I think.

I have big issues with it.

turning aquariums into tables, is a bad idea to me. that glass isn't meant to be near feet for.

That and he doesnt need a kickstarter, he just needs sales.

he'd be better off with a nice website. He'd also be better off with better craftsmanship and finishing too. Especially since he's not using stain grade pine. (and using a soft wood for furniture? looks cheap, is cheap)

I'd be more impressed if the final wood product looked good at least; instead, it looks like he picked out floor molding from lowes. I'd say the end product looks like something you'd find in an 80's era den with fake wood paneling. 


The other one is interesting at least.

Too pricey for my tastes, but, i'm sure, the office receptionist would probably love one as well would those super cool graphic designers.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

The "Luma" tank is interesting, until you get to the part about bettas living at room temperature with no heater. They're tropical fish! When is the last time you jumped in the water in the tropics and thought "Hmm, feels like A/C!"


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

For the LumaTank they chose betta fish because "They can live at room temperature without a heater, aerator, or filter."

Poor bettas! This is the second time that I have seen a betta tank on Kickstarter described like this.

You'd think they'd be more careful after the jellyfish tank fiasco...

http://betabeat.com/2012/03/jellyfish-tanks-funded-54-times-over-on-kickstarter-turn-out-to-be-jellyfish-death-traps/


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> For the LumaTank they chose betta fish because "They can live at room temperature without a heater, aerator, or filter."
> 
> Poor bettas! This is the second time that I have seen a betta tank on Kickstarter described like this.
> 
> ...


the update seems to imply things are better though. I wonder how much of the issues with the jellyfish tank was people just not being capable of maintenance. also, if your jellyfish keep getting stuck on the rocks... remove the rocks, remove some of them?

It's a common misconception that betta thrive in those environments. unfortunately a lot of them survive living like that. we just know better


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 11, 2013)

scapegoat said:


> It's a common misconception that betta thrive in those environments. unfortunately a lot of them survive living like that. we just know better


Poor bettas :frown: I just hate seeing those so called "betta tanks".

Even more, seeing them at chain stores in those little cups which are always full of dirty water!


----------



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

How about this one??

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...inging-the-ocean-to-your-desktop?ref=category


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

scapegoat said:


> the update seems to imply things are better though. I wonder how much of the issues with the jellyfish tank was people just not being capable of maintenance. also, if your jellyfish keep getting stuck on the rocks... remove the rocks, remove some of them?
> 
> It's a common misconception that betta thrive in those environments. unfortunately a lot of them survive living like that. we just know better



You can't have rocks in a circular jellyfish tank, as far as I am aware. The jellies need a circular current and a round area so they won't be trapped or stuck. Take the rocks out and that tank- provided that it has a slow circular currant, should be fine.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

DrakeScree said:


> How about this one??
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...inging-the-ocean-to-your-desktop?ref=category


This one seems like it has potential.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Axelrodi202 said:


> This one seems like it has potential.


I can't imagine that sustaining any healthy coral


----------



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

Is that because there is no flow, or because of lighting?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

DrakeScree said:


> Is that because there is no flow, or because of lighting?


Both. And the amount of actual water. 

I'd guess 80% of these turn out awful in a matter of months


- Mumford


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

I see none of these 3 doing well. The table aquairum is just not well thought out for a few reasons and I really don't want to see another small hipster betta tank on the market...And I also agree that reef tank will probably not do well with that little of maintenance and lighting.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...umstm-self-cleaning-aquarium-for-bet?ref=live

This one isn't too bad. It doesn't have a heater built in, but atleast in his ad it explains that they shouldn't be kept in cold rooms. Also mentions that water should be changed every couple days and that the betta's health is dependant on water quality.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Clemsons2k said:


> I see none of these 3 doing well. The table aquairum is just not well thought out for a few reasons and I really don't want to see another small hipster betta tank on the market...And I also agree that reef tank will probably not do well with that little of maintenance and lighting.
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...umstm-self-cleaning-aquarium-for-bet?ref=live
> 
> This one isn't too bad. It doesn't have a heater built in, but atleast in his ad it explains that they shouldn't be kept in cold rooms. Also mentions that water should be changed every couple days and that the betta's health is dependant on water quality.


that is interesting. but holy crap did they get over funded


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Can you imagine a drunk guy accidentally kicking the glass panel on that first one?
Ouch


----------



## Clemsons2k (May 31, 2009)

FreedPenguin said:


> Can you imagine a drunk guy accidentally kicking the glass panel on that first one?
> Ouch


I'm more worried about flying elbows.


----------

